# Cheapest place to buy muscle milk? (Canada)



## skinnyd00d (Jun 1, 2007)

Hey all,

Can someone tell me the cheapest place to purchase Muscle Milk?  The cheapest store I can find is supplementscanada.com.  It costs $38.99 + tax + 10 bucks shipping.  Total is 52 dollars for a 2.48lb jug.

Thanks.


----------



## TaylorsNutrition (Jun 1, 2007)

skinnyd00d said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Can someone tell me the cheapest place to purchase Muscle Milk?  The cheapest store I can find is supplementscanada.com.  It costs $38.99 + tax + 10 bucks shipping.  Total is 52 dollars for a 2.48lb jug.
> 
> Thanks.



You can actually get it from the US for around $42.00 (from us) if not cheaper from some other places.


----------



## skinnyd00d (Jun 1, 2007)

But I read on the forums that some people buy the 2.48 lb jug for 18 bucks US


----------



## TaylorsNutrition (Jun 1, 2007)

skinnyd00d said:


> But I read on the forums that some people buy the 2.48 lb jug for 18 bucks US



In Canada?


----------



## skinnyd00d (Jun 1, 2007)

In the US i presume.  i actually found some cheap prices on ebay...but i wonder if that's trustworthy.  i guess as long as the jugs are sealed


----------



## fitmax (May 16, 2009)

Hey i have been buying buying supplements for years now and i have tried every retailer and wholesaler out there.

So far the best place to buy supplements is Fuel 4 Life they have all major brands and products and are way cheaper than a GNC, Nutrishop, vitamin shoppe, or any other.

plus the products arrive with no issues which is always a plus.


----------



## ZECH (May 19, 2009)

Just go with our board sponsor sbmuscle.com


----------

